# what to get? new to corner tools



## thinsack1 (Feb 15, 2011)

There is so much reading with different opinons that i dont know what to get, Being new to auto tools and figuring out the slang for these tools , and understanding the tools themselves not have been around them much:furious:

what should i buy for corners? heads, heads with wheels, widths?
still trying to figure out flushers, heads angle boxes? i could do it by hand quicker than trying to research and figure out what stuff or kit to buy flats, corners,handles etc etc 
i need a drink


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

thinsack1 said:


> There is so much reading with different opinons that i dont know what to get, Being new to auto tools and figuring out the slang for these tools , and understanding the tools themselves not have been around them much:furious:
> 
> what should i buy for corners? heads, heads with wheels, widths?
> still trying to figure out flushers, heads angle boxes? i could do it by hand quicker than trying to research and figure out what stuff or kit to buy flats, corners,handles etc etc
> i need a drink


 what you need is a drywall master corner roller ...drywall master 2.5 angle head....3.5 angle head ...angle box and handle......me i use a mud runner....wipe tape with a 3.5 head after dry hit it with 2.5 you will have a flat straight corner...gauranteed:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thinsack1 (Feb 15, 2011)

should i get with wheels, or not. Can you tell me the advantage & disadvantage of wheels


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

thinsack1 said:


> should i get with wheels, or not. Can you tell me the advantage & disadvantage of wheels


GoT my heads with wheels..they roll smoother


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> GoT my heads with wheels..they roll smoother


The wheels actually dont touch the wall at all, Tapetech made them first, DWM made them availabe as well but it the end of the day the wheels do little if nothing. I have the DM speed wheels, They go well, if i didnt like them i could just take them off and have a standard head.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> The wheels actually dont touch the wall at all, Tapetech made them first, DWM made them availabe as well but it the end of the day the wheels do little if nothing. I have the DM speed wheels, They go well, if i didnt like them i could just take them off and have a standard head.


they touch when the angle becomes acute, but other than that they don't touch.It's just a gimmick to me (wheels).
Wow cazna right again :jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> they touch when the angle becomes acute, but other than that they don't touch.It's just a gimmick to me (wheels).
> Wow cazna right again :jester:


Actually the DWM man told me that, So i cant take all the credit.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

I glaze angles with a 2 1/2 " head because my columbia ba zooka won't put enough mud out for a 3" head. Second coat with a 4".


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

raven said:


> I glaze angles with a 2 1/2 " head because my columbia ba zooka won't put enough mud out for a 3" head. Second coat with a 4".


 
What brand 4 do you run, and how do you get the mud in to finish it with the 4 raven, I use a mudrunner and have goldblatts 3.5 which is actually a 3.75 for finsih coat, DM 3.5 on the runner behind the corner roller first. Might go the 4inch later on this year, I get the feeling it will produce a top corner.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

TAPEWORM. SEEM TO BE A TOUGHER AGLE HEAD ,THE BLADES ARE THICKER. I USE THE ANGLE BOX ,MIX MUD THIN SO YOUR NOT PUSHING SO HARD. iF ITS ABIG JOB I USE C F S BY APLA-TECH.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

I always start with a smaller head when taping, then give a quick brush sand with 100 grit, and then second coat with the 4" head. Not much to sand.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

raven said:


> I always start with a smaller head when taping, then give a quick brush sand with 100 grit, and then second coat with the 4" head. Not much to sand.


Sounds good, Im heading that way too, Its working out very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I got a brand new tape tech 7 angle box & a new corner roller handle 4 sale if your interested. Drop me an email & I'll cut you a good deal on both @ [email protected]


----------

